# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يجوز أن أصلي أربع ركعات في تسليمة واحدة في صلاة الليل ؟

## السلفية النجدية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هذه فتوى للشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - بخصوص هذا الأمر :

عنوان الفتوى : ( حكم جمع أربع ركعات في صلاة التراويح في تسليمة واحدة ) .

السؤال : ( بعض الأئمة في صلاة التراويح يجمعون أربع ركعات أو أكثر في تسليمةٍ واحدة دون جلوس بعد الركعتين ويدّعون بأن ذلك من السنة فهل لهذا العمل أصل في شرعنا المطهّر؟[1] )



الجواب : ( هذا العمل غير مشروع بل مكروه أو محرم عند أكثر أهل العلم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى))[2] متفق على صحته من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، ولما ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي من الليل إحدى عشرة ركعة يسلم من كل اثنتين ويوتر بواحدة)[3] متفق على صحته والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة. وأما حديث عائشة المشهور: (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي من الليل أربعاً فلا تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعاً فلا تسأل عن حسنهم وطولهن)[4] الحديث متفق عليه، فمرادها أنه يسلم من كل اثنتين وليس مرادها أنه يسرد الأربع بسلام واحد لحديثها السابق، ولما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى)) كما تقدم والأحاديث يصدق بعضها بعضاً ويفسر بعضها بعضاً، فالواجب على المسلم أن يأخذ بها كلها وأن يفسر المجمل بالمبين، والله ولي التوفيق ) انتهى كلامه .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] نشر في مجلة الدعوة العدد 1578 في 21/9/1417هـ.

[2] أخرجه البخاري في كتاب الصلاة، باب الحلق والجلوس في المسجد برقم 472، ومسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى والوتر ركعةً من آخر الليل برقم 749.

[3] أخرجه مسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب صلاة الليل وعدد ركعات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم 736.

[4] أخرجه البخاري في كتاب الجمعة، باب قيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم 1147، ومسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب صلاة الليل وعدد ركعات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برقم 738.

المصدر : مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد الثلاثون.

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/4524

( منقول من شبكة سحاب السلفية ) .


*************


وهذه أيضا فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - من موقعه لا يجيز جمع أربع ركعات في تسليمة واحدة ..

(( أيها المسلمون فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (صلاة الليل مثنى أي ثنتين، ثنتين) هكذا حددها النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وعلى هذا فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يصلي أربع ركعات في الليل وأعني بذلك التطوع لأن الفرائض معروفة لا يجوز للإنسان أن يتجاوز اثنتين في صلاة التطوع الا في الوتر في بعض صوره وأما صلاة التراويح فانه لا يجوز أن يزيد فيها على ركعتين .

قال الإمام أحمد في الرجل يقوم إلى ثالثة إلى صلاة التراويح قال عليه أن يرجع ولو كان قد بدأ في القراءة لأنه لا بد أن يسلم من ركعتين لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : (صلاة الليل مثنى) هكذا قال الإمام احمد رحمه الله واستدل لذلك بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وروي عنه أنه قال: ( إذا قام إلى ثالثة في صلاة الليل فكأنما قام إلى ثالثة في صلاة الفجر ومن المعلوم أن من قام إلى ركعة ثالثة في صلاة الفجر ولم يرجع فان صلاته تكون باطلة وهكذا من قام إلى ثالثة في صلاة الليل في التراويح أو غيرها غير الوتر فإن صلاته تبطل وذلك لأنه تعدى ما حده الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم حيث قال: ( صلاة الليل مثنى ) وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد) .

فإذا زاد الإنسان على ركعتين فقد عمل عملا ليس عليه أمر الله ورسوله فيكون مردودا وان بعض الناس يزيد في التراويح على ركعتين إما نسيانا وإما تأويلا وإما جهلا أما النسيان فانه يجب عليه إذا علم فانه يجب عليه إذا ذكر أن يرجع حتى ولو كان قد شرع في القراءة كما سمعتم من نص الإمام احمد رحمه الله واستدلاله بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وأما الجهل فان عليه أن يتعلم وإذا علم فليس له أن يعدل عما جاءت به السنة وأما التأويل فإن بعض الناس أول قول عائشة رضي الله عنها حين سئلت كيف كانت صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في رمضان قالت: (كان لا يزيد في رمضان ولا غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة يصلي أربعا فلا تسال عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعا فلا تسال عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي ثلاثا) فأول بعض الناس هذا الحديث على أنه يصلي أربعا مجموعة بسلام واحد ولكن هذا التأويل فاسد ويفسده أمران الأمر الاول أن عائشة نفسها ذكرت في حديث آخر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يصلي إحدى عشرة ركعة يسلم من كل ركعتين ومن المعلوم أن كلامها رضي الله عنها إذا كان مجملا في موضع مفصلا في موضع آخر فانه يجب أن يحمل على التفصيل وهذه هي القاعدة الشرعية المعمول بها عند أهل العلم ( أن ما أجمل في موضع ثم فصل في موضع آخر فانه يتبع فيه ذلك التفصيل ) .

قد يقول بعض الناس لعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل هذا تارة وهذا تارة فنقول هذا محتمل ولا شك انه ربما يصلي أربعا جميعا في بعض الأحيان ويصلي على ركعتين، ركعتين في بعض الأحيان ولكن هذا محتمل وعندنا نص لا يحتمل هذا وهو قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم صلاة الليل مثنى قالها جوابا لرجل سأله ما ترى في صلاة الليل قال مثنى ولم يقل ارجع إلى صلاتي بل قال مثنى وهذا يعني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم شرع للامة أن تكون صلاة الليل مثنى فما ورد محتملا من فعله فانه يحمل على هذا الذي لا احتمال فيه من قوله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه .

إذا ينبغي علينا ونحن أئمة أن نعرف حدود الله لأننا أئمة يقتدى بنا بأفعالنا وربما ينسب ذلك إلينا ولو بعد مماتنا فالمهم أنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يصلي في التراويح أربعا وأن من قام إلى ثالثة ناسيا فانه يرجع لو كان قد قرأ فان لم يرجع فان صلاته تكون باطلة مردودة .

أما في الوتر فان الوتر يجوز للإنسان أن يوتر بثلاث سردا لا يسلم الا في أخرهن لانه قد جاءت به السنة ويجوز أن يوتر بثلاث فيسلم بركعتين ويوتر بواحدة والثاني هو الذي عليه عمل أكثر الناس في هذا البلد وغيره أنه يوتر بثلاث مفصولة يصلون ركعتين ثم يصلون واحدة وعلى هذا فانه ينبغي للجماعة المأمومين إذا أتم الإنسان صلاة التراويح وشرع في صلاة الوتر أن ينوي الركعتين من الوتر لان أهل العلم قالوا إن الايتار بثلاث يكون مجموعا ويكون مفصولا وعلى هذا فالركعتان السابقتان للركعة الواحدة هما من الوتر فينويهما الإنسان وترا ولهذا يقرأ الإنسان فيهما بسبح وقل يا أيها الكافرون ويقرأ في الثالثة بالإخلاص وهكذا تكون القراءة إذا كان الايتار بثلاث ولو أن الإنسان أتى بالركعتين على انهم من قيام الليل ثم أوتر بواحدة فان ذلك لا بأس به فان الوتر يجوز أن يقتصر فيه الإنسان على ركعة واحدة لكن قال العلماء إن أدنى الكمال ثلاث ركعات بسلامين هكذا قال فقهاء الحنابلة رحمهم الله ومع ذلك يجوز أن يسرد هذه الثلاثة بسلام واحد )) .

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/khotab/article_81.shtml

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## السلفية النجدية

والشكر إليك موصول أخي الكريم ..

وفيك بارك الله ..

وفقكم المولى لما يحب ويرضى ..

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قال يحيى علي الحجوري : في بعض الأحيان من النهار، كما جاء عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه صلى أربع ركعات بتشهد واحد، وجاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى أربعًا لا تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن، ثم صلى أربعًا لا تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن، ثم صلى ثلاثًا، وبتشهد واحد وتسليم واحد، والذي منعوا هذا حملوا الحديث على ما عداه من الأدلة التي فيها: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى))، و((يصلي ركعتين ركعتين، فإذا خشي الصبح أوتر بواحدة))، وما إلى ذلك من الأدلة، ولكن هذا من باب تنوع العبادات، فقد ثبت نقل هذا وهذا، ونص حديث عائشة على جوازه، وجاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها في مسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ثمان ركعات لم يجلس إلا في آخرهن، ثم تشهد وقام ولم يسلم، ثم صلى ركعة ثم ركع وتشهد وسلم، ثم صلى ركعتين وهو جالس، وهذا النص صريح لا يحتمل أي تأويل، فقد صلى بثمان ركعات بتشهد واحد.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن بارك الله فيك 
اقول : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :صلى ثلاثًا، وخمسا وسبعا بتشهد واحد وتسليم واحد، 
واما التسع هي التي ذكرتها بقولك صلى ثمان ركعات لم يجلس إلا في آخرهن،
ثم تشهد وقام ولم يسلم، ثم صلى ركعة ثم ركع وتشهد وسلم، 
وليست ثمان سلم بعدها فتأمل.

----------


## جذيل

يقول الشيخ العلوان في كتابه قيام الليل بعد ذكره لحديث الاربع ركعات :
والعبادات الواردة على وجوه متنوعة يعمل بها كلها وهذا أفضل من المداومة على نوع وهجر غيره  فإن هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  عمل الأمرين على أن المداومة على نوع مراعاة للمصلحة ودرءاً للمفسدة قد تكون أفضل في وقت دون آخر كما أن المفضول يكون فاضلاً وهذا أمر عام في كل العبادات الواردة على هذا الوجه والقول الجامع فيها مراعاة المصالح وهذا يختلف باختلاف الأحوال والبلاد والأشخاص والله أعلم .
وهل يتشهد في الركعتين أم يصلي الأربع بتشهد واحد ، لا أ علم في ذلك دليلاً والأظهر فيها التخيير . إن شاء صلى أربعاً بتشهد واحد ، وإن شاء تشهد تشهدين ، ولا يسلم إلاّ في آخرهن.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تامل اخي  بارك الله فيك 
فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله حيث قال :
قال الإمام أحمد في الرجل يقوم إلى ثالثة إلى صلاة التراويح قال عليه أن يرجع ولو كان قد بدأ في القراءة لأنه لا بد أن يسلم من ركعتين لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : (صلاة الليل مثنى) هكذا قال الإمام احمد رحمه الله

----------


## جذيل

وللامام احمد روايتان اخريان نقلها الشيخ العلوان في نفس الكتاب :
1 - يصح مع الكراهة .
2 - يصح بلا كراهة

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أما عن صلاة الليل فمكروه .
وأما في النهار فيجوز ذلك .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بل هو مشروع  والأمر بالأدلة و الدليل موجود كما نقله الشيخ يحيى و لا عبرة بكلام من أول حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها لأنه ظاهر في صلاة أربعة ركعات مع بعضها و إلا لكان كلامها بالفصل من دون معنى  و الله أعلم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لا ادري هل يحيى الحجوري السباب صار من اهل العلم الذين يُستشهد باقوالهم؟!!
والله الامر عجيب جدا, فمن اين ليحيى الحجوري الذي سب اهل العلم ويطعن في اهل العلم والدعاة ويستهزء بهم كما هو حاله مع المحدث ابي اسحاق الحويني ومحمد حسان ومحمد حسين يعقوب ان يصبح عالما؟
ان الذي يسب العلماء ويطعن فيهم لن يصير عالما مهما بلغ به كعبه من العلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اما السؤال:*

*انناشباب ندرس في روسيا و لدينا زملاء يصلون سنن الظهر والعصر والعشاء اربع ركعات بدون الفصل بين الركعتين بالتسليم اي يصلون ركعتين ثم تشهد اوسط ثم القيام واتمام الاربع.* 
*ويقولون انهم هكذا تعلموا من الصغر وان شيوخهم هكذا يصلون السنن المذكورة*
*فنرجو من سماحتكم التبيين هل ورد شئ في هذا ام لا ؟ ننتظر الرد العاجل ان شاء الله*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

**********************

*جواب الشيخ:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد : ـ*

*لايشرع للمصلي أن يصلي النافلة فيجعلها مثل الفريضة ، وعلى سبيل المثال ، يصلي الوتر ثلاث ركعات متصلة ، فيجلس للتشهد الاول والثاني ، وكذا لايشرع له أن يصلي أربع ركعات نافلة متصلة فيجلس فيها للتشهد الاول والثاني ، والدليل هو ما رواه محمد بن نصر من رواية عراك بن مالك عن أبي هريرة قال ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لاتوتروا بثلاث تشبهوا بالمغرب ) وقال العراقي أسناده صحيح ، وفيه دليل على أن النافلة لايشرع تشبيهها بالفريضة ، وقد وردت أحاديث تنهى عن الوتر بثلاث ، وأخرى تدل على مشروعية الوتر بثلاث ، و( جمع الحافط ابن حجر بين الاحاديث بحمل أحاديث النهي عن الايتار بثلاث بتشهدين لمشابهة ذلك لصلاة المغرب ، وأحاديث الايتار بثلاث على انها متصلة بتشهد في آخرها) ينظر نيل الاوطار 3/44*

*والحاصل ان هذا يدل على أن النافلة لايشرع أن تشبه بالفريضة ، ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أوتر بسبع جلس في السادسة والسابعة ، وإذا أوتر بتسع جلس في الثامنة والتاسعة، لان الفريضة لاتكون سبع ركعات ولا تسع ركعات .*
*ـــــــــ*
*أما صلاة أربع ركعات متصلة بتسليم واحد لايجلس للتشهد في وسطها ، فقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ، والذين أجازوا أن يصلي المصلي أربع ركعات متصلة بتسليم واحد ، استدلوا بحديث أبي أيوب مرفوعا قال : أربع قبل الظهر ليس يفصل فيهن بتسليم تفتح لهن أبواب السماء . أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي في الشمائل .*
*والذين منعوها ضعفوا هذا الحديث ، واستدلوا بحديث ( صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى) رواه الجماعة .*
*وفي زيادة ( والنهار ) خلاف مشهور ، هل هي صحيحة أم لا ، وعلى أية حال فالحاصل ان الاولى أن تكون صلاة النافلــة مثنى مثنى يسلم من كل ركعتين ، لانه الاحوط ، وبما أن المسألة اجتهادية ، فلاينكر على من يصلي أربعا متصلة لكن بتشهد واحد في آخرها ، أما بتشهدين فلا والله اعلم .
http://www.h-alali.net/f_open.php?id...a-0010dc91cf69*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يجوز أن أصلي السنة مثلا أربع ركعات وثلاث بتسليمة واحدة
وجزاك الله خير



الجواب :
*وجزاك الله خيرا*

*الأصل أن تُصلى النافلة ركعتين ركعتين ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى . رواه البخاري ومسلم .* 
*وفي رواية : صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه .*
*قال الإمام البخاري : باب ما جاء في التطوع مثنى مثنى ، ويُذْكَر ذلك عن عمار وأبي ذر وأنس وجابر بن زيد وعكرمة والزهري رضي الله عنهم . وقال يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري : ما أدركت فقهاء أرضنا إلا يُسَلِّمُون في كل اثنتين من النهار . اهـ .* 

*ويَجوز أن تُصلّى النافلة التي قبل الظهر أربعا بتسليمة واحدة ، وكذلك صلاة الليل ، يجوز أن تُصلّى أربع ركعات بتسليمة واحدة ، لِعموم قول عائشة رضي الله عنها في وصف صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يُصَلّي أربعا ، فلا تَسَل عن حسنهن وطولهن ، ثم يُصلي أربعا ، فلا تَسَل عن حسنهن وطولهن ، ثم يُصلي ثلاثا . رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصلي**أربع**ركعات**بعد**الزوال ، لا يُسلِّم إلا في آخرهن ، وقال : إنها تفتح فيها أبواب السماء ، فأحب أن يصعد لي فيها عمل صالح . رواه الترمذي بمعناه ، وقال الألباني : إسناده صحيح .*
*قال ابن قدامة : والصحيح إنه إنْ تَطوّع في النهار بأربع فلا بأس ، فعل ذلك ابن عمر ، وكان إسحاق يقول : صلاة النهار أَخْتَارُ أربعا . اهـ .* 

*ولا يجوز أن تُصلى النافلة ثلاثا كصلاة المغرب ، لِورود النهي عن ذلك ، وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا تُوتِروا بثلاث تشبهوا بصلاة المغرب . رواه ابن حبان والحاكم وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه .*

*والنهي عن صلاة الوتر ثلاث ركعات كهيئة صلاة المغرب ، أما أن يُصلي ركعتين ثم يُوتِر بواحدة ، أو يُصلي ثلاث ركعات سرداً لا يَجلس إلا في آخرها ، فهذا ليس من المنهي عنه .*
*قال العيني : وليس معناه لا تشبهوا بصلاة المغرب في كونها ثلاث ركعات ، والنهي ليس بِوَارِدٍ على تَشبيه الذّات بالذات ، وإنما هو وارِد على تشبيه الصِّفَة بالصِّفَة . اهـ .* 

*والله تعالى أعلم .* 


المجيب الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة الضحى أربع ركعات بتشهدين وبتسليمة واحدة؟.



الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فيجوز لك أن تصلي الضحي أربعا بتشهدين وتسليمة واحدة؛ لجواز التطوع بأربع ركعات بتشهدين وسلام واحد، جاء في الروض المربع: وإن تطوع في النهار بأربع بتشهدين كالظهر فلا بأس، لما روى أبو داود وابن ماجه عن أبي أيوب: أنه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يصلي قبل الظهر أربعا لا يفصل بينهن بتسليم ـ وإن لم يجلس إلا في آخرهن فقد ترك الأولى.
وفي حاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع: أي لا كراهة: لمجيء النصوص بذلك منها حديث عائشة: يصلي الضحى أربعا، لا يفصل بينهن بسلام. انتهى.
وفى حاشية الشرواني الشافعي متحدثا عن صلاة الضحى: ويجوز فعل الثمان بسلام واحد، وينبغي جواز الاقتصار على تشهد واحد في الأخيرة، وجواز تشهد في كل شفع من ركعتين أو أربع. انتهى.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=186817


*

----------


## أبو فيصل البريدي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------

